# Jesus spoke while on the cross



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

Seven sentences Jesus spoke while on the cross.
Luke 23:34 Father forgive them for they know not what they do.
Luke 23:43 Assurdly I say to you today you will be with me in paradise.
John 19:26 Woman, behold your son. Then he said to his disciple behold your mother.
Matthew 27:46 My God My God why have you forsaken Me?
John 19:28 I thirst.
John 19:30 It is finished.
Luke 23:46 Father into Your Hands I commit My Spirit.
Seven is the number of perfection or completion. All through the Bible there are many examples of seven. Praise the Lord of glory!


----------

